# Springfield Mo HERF



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Would anyne be interested in a herf in Springfield MO in late August?

Cigar_Joel


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Count me in on that one. I'm in Branson. I would damn sure be up for that!!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

if i were single and didn't have a job, yes.  
my older brother and mom live down there (little brother, too).


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Sounds good to me.. but I will be in Colorado 26-2nd on my Harley Herfing in the Mountains!!

Drrgill


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I think I will try for August 19th. Is this good for you all.

joel


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

hey think about the hillbilly herf just sw of you in fayetteville. They REALLY NEED TO GET A DATE going. i hope you enjoy your get together.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

cigar_joel said:


> I think I will try for August 19th. Is this good for you all.
> 
> joel


Penciled infor the 19th. Keep me posted. :w


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

cigar_joel said:


> I think I will try for August 19th. Is this good for you all.
> 
> joel


The 19th works for me and I know Joel will have some cigars that he will want me to Altitude train for him during my trip....can't be sure they will all make it back though!!

Drrgill


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

drrgill said:


> The 19th works for me and I know Joel will have some cigars that he will want me to Altitude train for him during my trip....can't be sure they will all make it back though!!
> 
> Drrgill


Gil,
I'll see what i can do for you. HAHA.

So the 19th it is. I have a few local shps that are willing to sponser. I hope we get a good turn out.

Joel


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm in Forsyth..Sound Great.
I was thinking about having a herf sometime at my house...
www.thehoneymoonhotel.com


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> I'm in Forsyth..Sound Great.
> I was thinking about having a herf sometime at my house...
> www.thehoneymoonhotel.com


Pm sent. I'm 10 mins away from you bro. Might need to hook up.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> I'm in Forsyth..Sound Great.
> I was thinking about having a herf sometime at my house...
> www.thehoneymoonhotel.com


Nice uhh house.

I'm in Texas but smokin stogies with that view might even make Cremosa's good.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Executed a sneaky drive by bomb run on Cigar Jockey. Kinda "welcome to the area" thing. definately BOTL material and a good guy all around. 

Hey joel, we got another one!!!! hehehe


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

I feel violated...Thanks for the sneak attack Badkarma.
It's about Herfin time now :al


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Badkarma said:


> Pm sent. I'm 10 mins away from you bro. Might need to hook up.


Sometime between now and the Aug 19 herf we should get together for a little herf. I would like to meet the local botl. If any either of you are interested pm or call me. 417-693-2287

Joel


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

cigar_joel said:


> Sometime between now and the Aug 19 herf we should get together for a little herf. I would like to meet the local botl. If any either of you are interested pm or call me. 417-693-2287
> 
> Joel


How about the weekend of July 15-16? Give us all plenty of time to get the family thing over the 4th done. We'll all need a chance to relax after that.

Thoughts? Hey Kayak, you up for this? Cigar Jockey?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Badkarma said:


> How about the weekend of July 15-16? Give us all plenty of time to get the family thing over the 4th done. We'll all need a chance to relax after that.
> 
> Thoughts? Hey Kayak, you up for this? Cigar Jockey?


that works for me.
Joel


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Guys I'm at the House/Hotel all the time to fire up a stick.
417-251-0743 (cell)


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Guys I'm at the House/Hotel all the time to fire up a stick.
> 417-251-0743 (cell)


Short notice, any one up for a herf this friday?

Joel


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm in...


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

cigar_joel said:


> Short notice, any one up for a herf this friday?
> 
> Joel


Badkarma, you nterested?

Joel.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

We can do that. Where? Jockey's?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

If thats fine with jocky its fine with me.

Joel


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Just reminded from the boss, my son turns 13 Friday  
If we could do it Sat that works for me.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Just reminded from the boss, my son turns 13 Friday
> If we could do it Sat that works for me.


Yeah that will work. Is the afternoon ok?


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Sounds good to me , food drink and smokes at my place :dr
The more Herfers the better


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Sounds good to me , food drink and smokes at my place :dr


Sounds good, what can i bring?

Joel


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Can do. I'll PM Kayak. everyone likes full flavor right? What else can I bring?


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Food wise I'll get it covered, some BBQ Chicken and stuff.
Whatever Poison you like to drink... bring that :hn


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Cool. My brother is joining us, too. He likes the mild, slims. Maybe we can shove him on down the slope too. hehehe


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

What time do you want to start this?


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm wide open, no poor sucker is getting married here that weekend so you guys name the time.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

It's your house Bob, you name the invasion hour, my brother. At least 2 bikers will be inbound! hehehe


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> I'm wide open, no poor sucker is getting married here that weekend so you guys name the time.


mid afternoon?


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

How about 2pm?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Sounds great, looking very forward to sat.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

ooops, just pulled the trigger on more Sancho Panza Xtra Fuerte's
Guess I better tell the Mrs


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

2 it is. see ya then.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> ooops, just pulled the trigger on more Sancho Panza Xtra Fuerte's
> Guess I better tell the Mrs


I just hope you'll be alive by Sat. ROFLMAO


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> ooops, just pulled the trigger on more Sancho Panza Xtra Fuerte's
> Guess I better tell the Mrs


Hope all goes well with the Mrs. Looking very forward to this weekend.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Ok Im in I think....Looks good Now.. Jocky you are very kind to have us on short Notice...Very nice Place since Im single if I meet someone on Saturday can I get married before I go back to Sedalia??


Thanks

Drrgill


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Glad you are going to make it down gil. This should be a good time.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Kayak is out, he already had his weekend planned. Will check with a buddy I work with tomm.

Good to see drrgill is gonna make it, look forward to meeting yall Sat.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I have one more that will be coming. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Cigar Jockey said:


> I'm wide open, no poor sucker is getting married here that weekend so you guys name the time.


Sorry bout missing it guys. I am the "sucker" getting married this weekend. Still looking forward to getting together with you guys. Keep us posted.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Congrats on getting married. We will smoke one for you.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Much Congrats


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Congrats KR. Will hoist one for ya.


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

I will be in Branson on July 28, 29, 30. Anyone want to herf? Send me a PM.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

rkt said:


> I will be in Branson on July 28, 29, 30. Anyone want to herf? Send me a PM.


I would love to but i am turning 21 on the 28th and i will be out of town. Sorry.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

rkt said:


> I will be in Branson on July 28, 29, 30. Anyone want to herf? Send me a PM.


HERFs HERFs everywhere...Marshall MO is having a benifit fund raiser Herf on the 29th. Im only 20 miles away and have committed to that one sorry.

Drrgill


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

rkt said:


> I will be in Branson on July 28, 29, 30. Anyone want to herf? Send me a PM.


rkt, PM me and we'll see if we can get together Fri evening. I work in Branson. Where ya stayin?


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

I should be able to do something also then :al


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

I posted Saturday Info and Web sites on Cigarweekly....come get some good times,,

Drrgill


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

If someone could give me a head count I would appreciate it.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> If someone could give me a head count I would appreciate it.


Me and my brother here.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> If someone could give me a head count I would appreciate it.


me and a buddy.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

42 hours and counting..........w00t


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Just polished off a Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Pamplona which came from JR's today 
Anyone coming have any Famous Nic 3000's?
I'd like to try one.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Sorry, no F.N. 3000'S. 

Do you all smoke pipes as well? If so what kind of tobacco do you smoke?

English / Aromatics


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

English for me, love latakia.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Im Comming...Will have GArs and my Pipe...Mostly Aromatics for me....Jockey I do have some McBaren Virgina #1 Ill bring it if you like it its yours.

Drrgill


What does evryone like to drink....Im going to stop in Springfield and fill the cooler....Requests???


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

What about you badkarma?


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

No pipes here. As for drinks, I'll be bringin some. Bringin sticks too. I just got some connie torps in yesterday, so I'll bring some for everyone to try and a couple others too.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Badkarma said:


> No pipes here. As for drinks, I'll be bringin some. Bringin sticks too. I just got some connie torps in yesterday, so I'll bring some for everyone to try and a couple others too.


I have heard the connies are amazing. I have yet to try one. Can't wait for tomarrow.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

cigar_joel said:


> I have heard the connies are amazing. I have yet to try one. Can't wait for tomarrow.


Got ya covered joel. These things look like they should be served with vanilla ice cream. :r :dr :dr


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

consuegras? help me out with connie sdcity type dude.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

EnyafanJT said:


> consuegras? help me out with connie sdcity type dude.


PM me your addy enya, and I'll send ya a couple bro.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Got some goddies for you all. 21 hours and counting


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Can't wait...
Just finished off another Sancho Panza up on the patio.
Just warming up the Herf area. :al
Bringing the Family tonight to the Dixie Stampede for my son's BDay


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

According to the weather channel its suppsed to be hot, but nice and clear.
I dug down deep in the humi and fund some great stuff for us.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Man, CAN NOT WAIT!!!!!!!!! Is it Saturday yet?


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Just came back from the stampede, I'm stuffed :hn


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Just came back from the stampede, I'm stuffed :hn


Shoulda known better!!! That place will hurt ya.u


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

tick tock tick tock tick tock..............i think my clock is slow.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Gil just called and he just got to springfield, we will be heading down around a quarer to 1.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Good News!! Can't wait :al


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Just got back from washin the bike, gonna wash me next, figured I'd do yall the favor!!! hehehe


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Just got home o few mins ago from the Last Second Forsyth MO HERF at Cigar Jockey's. What can I say? Great company, great food, great drinks(not for me, I was on call) and AWESOME smokes. Joel got pics of the damage done. Sneaky little cuss bombed us all in person on arrival. Will post more in the morning.

Great time guys and we will do this again.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Lee.
Great time!!
Thanks all new BOTL for Herfing here.
Hope to see everyone soon.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Thanks Lee.
> Great time!!
> Thanks all new BOTL for Herfing here.
> Hope to see everyone soon.


2:45 am Im back from Cigar-Jockeys beatiful home...He has never met any of us except Badkarma..feeds us all with 5 Star food and Service and we all proceed to have a great day on the deck of his home looking over the Lake of the Ozarks. This is what CS and Great BOTL are all about...Cigar_Joel and Badkarma Bombs us all with great sticks...and before its over Cigar-Jockey is breaking out the ReeeeeeL good stuff...Cuban Rum...Partagas ????? Those twisted cigars With about 10 years of age on them AND THEY ARE CUBAN!! Havent smoked mine yet but sat next to Jockey and the Side stream smoke was incredible. All those invited that did not come Missed out.

Thanks Again to Cigar-Jockey..Cigar-Joel...BadKarma...and the Senator...we think he will be Govenor of Missouri some day. We have pictures just in case.

Drrgill

Ps- More later Im tired and My Tongue Hurts!! Joel will be posting pictures!!


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Okay, I think the rum and ISOM's got to drrgill a bit, it was Lake Taneycomo, but who cares. 

The HERF started about 2pm. Joel bombed us all as soon as he gets there with some really good sticks. I got:

Padilla Hybrid '00
Monte Club Cabinet '91 (i think)
H. Upmann Panatella '05
HdM Churchill '00 (cello so brown you almost couldnt see the stick)

Intros were made all around and the fun began. I handed out Punch Rare Carojos and Connie no 84 maduros (seems no one had tried these before). Jockey breaks out the Sancho Panzas Extra fuerte( his current favorite stick).
drrgill hads out some machine made ISOM's and one of the best lookin Cohiba's I seen in a real long time(not ISOM but no red dot either).

Over the course of the next 8 1/2 hours the bourbon(cant remember the name), Havana Club rum and a few real select drinks were consumed. Many bowls of fine pipe tabbaky and more than a few fine sticks were reduced to ash. Jockey served up some of the finest BBQ'd chicken that I have had the pleasure to taste. After the meal, Jockey excuse himself, mumbling something about special and came back with not one but TWO Partegas Culabras, ISOM and aged 10YEARS!!!!! 

The venue was unbeatable. I have lived here in Forsyth most of my life and Jockeys place is truly one of the most peaceful in this area. The company couldnt have been more pleasant. It was almost like we had known each other for years. The aromas of many different cigars and pipes was entoxicating, prompting many "What are you smoking, that smells incredible." The weather was a bit warm but the breeze comeing off the lake made it very pleasent. Joking and serious conversation flowed almost as well as the bourbon and rum.

We are planning on doing this on a semi regular basis depending on Jockey's schedule. If ya can join us sometime, I promise you wont be disappointed.
This was my first HERF, I cant imagine any other HERF topping this one.

Thanks to drrgill, Cigar_joel, the Senator(whose name is being withheld for political purposes) and especially Cigar Jockey(quite possibly the best host who ever walked the face of this earth). If it were'nt for you brothers this would just have been another average day.

Karma


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

also posted this in the all cigars forum too.

Yeah, Im braggin on Jockey!!!!!!!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Last night was a blast. The most fun with cigars i have had. Thanks to all of you who showed up and a special thanks to Jockey for opening up his beautiful house to all of us. I am already looking forward to the next herf. I will get the pics up asap. Thanks to all


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Joel, thanks for the primo smokes.
Looking forward to the **** :dr


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I guess this is the thread Badkarma PM'd me about. We have never been to a HERF....Would be intereste inc coming to the one in August though.

Bob


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Bob said:


> I guess this is the thread Badkarma PM'd me about. We have never been to a HERF....Would be intereste inc coming to the one in August though.
> 
> Bob


i'll keep you up to date n the Aug 19 herf.
It should be a good time.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Mmmm, MMMmmm finished up a bowl of Grey Flannel left behind.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Mmmm, MMMmmm finished up a bowl of Grey Flannel left behind.


Thats one of my fav. english blends. Glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks...Your avatar I'm using as my desktop background


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Thanks...Your avatar I'm using as my desktop background


Its mine aswell. Its beautiful.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

cigar_joel said:


> Its mine aswell. Its beautiful.


 *ME TOO!!!!*


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Well, where the hell is mine?


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Badkarma said:


> Well, where the hell is mine?


*Whinner*......PLJ Brevas are in...you will be the first to get some!!!

Drrgill


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Badkarma said:


> Well, where the hell is mine?


Karma, shoot me you e-mail and i will send you the pics.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

drrgill said:


> *Whinner*......PLJ Brevas are in...you will be the first to get some!!!
> 
> Drrgill


WOO HOO!!!!!!!!:w :u :mn


----------

